# Sony to announce an new APS-C highend body



## xps (Oct 1, 2018)

Read at: https://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5...ra-with-evf-in-the-middle-like-the-a7-series/

Rumors say: A Mini-A9 (cited from there)

My question: the new Fuji and this coming body - will they rise pressure on canon to do an update of the 7D MK II???


----------

